# doodles



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Got bored watching Little Einsteins with Zack, so I busted out my pencil and paper. :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cute!! Really nice job! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, eventually today, I want to get a few more drawings done. -flops over dead- I hate lazy days.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's nice


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hu!








(I'll have the future hubby scan this tonight when he gets home to fix the colors)

I think I screwed this up by coloring it. I tried. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I love them!! :-D are you doing any for people? ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

these are practice for the moment. Once I no longer fail hardcore at some of the postures, I'd be happy to draw some up for people. :-D


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

i can tell from the way you draw that you're a girl!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

you cold practice on my betta zeus.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

GoodMorning said:


> i can tell from the way you draw that you're a girl!


Everyone tells me that my critters (no matter what) are cuddly. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol. 
Yeah, you can practice with one of my Bettas.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the fiance scanned the Hu drawing for me


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, awesome drawings! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That looks so cool!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here it is, colored like Diablo.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the dragon one! ^_^ especially colored!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------

